# Decisions decisions - Carrera Calibre 16 / 1887



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning all. First post here so be gentle!

I've not worn a watch since I was a teenager (now in early thirties) and I'm in the market for a new TAG. I initially liked the Carrera Calibre 5. Simple, not too fussy or ostentatious, and sized nicely for my weeny 6.7-inch wrists. 

However, that was the choice until I realised I'm able to get a meaty discount on this brand through a family member. So, my budget now opens up some other more exciting options, particularly...

Carrera Calibre 1887 - CAR2110.BA0720 
Carrera Calibre 16 - CV2010.BA0794

The latter of the two is more appropriate for my budget, but I could get the 1887. I've tried them on and loved them both. The size was surprising good for my little wrists, albeit a little thick, but they looked great and I would be more than happy with either. 

Questions : What is the general view of the 1887? Is it that much of a better watch and would it be worth putting in the extra funds to get this watch? (I've read all about the Seiko movement history!) Is the Calibre 16 one of those TAGs that every man and his dog wears?

Also, I've noticed some retailers are putting up prices on TAGs. I've seen the 1887 jump from £2695 to £3195, which is a sizeable leap! Is this the new RRP for the 1887?

Many thanks.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll take the 1887, simply because I enjoy the simple vintage taste.

most people cross shop the carrera with the speedmaster from Omega, I would handle both watches before making a decision.(both have their high and low point)


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I've taken a look at the speedmaster but I prefer the look of the TAGs. Because of the discount available to me too, TAG is my choice.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

First of all, you're quoting in £ so I'll ask whether or not you've checked out Quidco to see what cashback offer they have going on at the moment. The last time I looked, they had 15% cashback from purchases from Goldsmiths; on £2695 that's about £400.

Regarding the prices. I was told that there was a price increase as of 1st August. as you noted, not all retailers are implementing it. As I said elsewhere, a couple of weeks back, the guy in Selfridges told me they were selling under the old prices and calling it a "sale" until they update the prices.

As for the watches, both are fine watches and I can't say I've seen anyone in London wear either of them.
You must've noticed that the debate over the 1887 wasn't anything to do with its quality or performance and reeked to me of people wanting to find an excuse to rubbish the TAG Heuer brand. No they shouldn't have called in a completely in house design but that doesn't mean it isn't a good movement but none of the nay sayers seemed to acknowledge that, instead hanging onto the "it isn't 100% inhouse design!!!!!!!!!" argument.

If you pay attention to what the shopper tourists wear, you will see far more Rolexes and Omegas, especially on Chinese wrists. I've seen more IWC and Panerai than TAG Heuer on the tube.
If it bothers you what people think about them then perhaps you should be made aware that there are people out there who will ask why you didn't buy an Omega...

Edit:
I should also ask what is it about the Carrera watches you like.
I'll use myself as an example.
I bought myself the 1887 because I wanted a classic Carrera. The ideal case scenario would be for me to able to purchase a brand new condition 1964 Carrera but that is not really possible. The 1887 struck me as the closest thing I can buy brand new that has the simple design principles of the original Carrera watches so that was what I bought. However, even now, I'm still hunting for a perfect original Carrera. My point is, as happy as I am with the 1887, what I really wanted and still want is the original Carrera. I know that I probably should've continued looking for what I really wanted instead of settling for the 1887. but of course, if I had foud my Grail, I'd still probably have bought the 1887 anyway...


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I read lots about the 1887 movement. You're right... people never once complained of it being a bad movement, but instead appear to want to belittle the TAG brand for not being completely transparent. To be honest, I don't really care about that. It's a personal choice and one I'd be more than happy with, regardless of what others think of the movement's origins!


----------



## Divider (May 20, 2011)

A couple things - are you looking at the v2 or v3 1887? Secondly, if you look on the other threads on this forum, you will see that the Calibre 16 is changing from a sapphire caseback to a metal Fangio engraved caseback. That may alter your decision making process depending on your preference.

I was also in a similar situation as yourself, with my options being narrowed down to the Calibre 5 vs. the 1887 (not really a fan of the Calibre 16). I was more a fan of a timeless, classic look and would have been happy with either piece. I chose the 1887 because it felt a little more modern and I favored it very slightly over the Calibre 5. I tried to take price out of the equation, because I'd rather have the one I really wanted rather than settling and always thinking I should have gotten the other.

It essentially comes down to personal preference, and you should go with your gut and pick whichever you like the most. They are all great timepieces, so you can't really go wrong picking one over the other. The 1887 v3 combines the sporty elements of the 16 with the more elegant design of the v2, so that may be a good option for you if you are torn between the two. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've spent a lot of time looking into this today and my preference would be with the 1887 v2. I really like the classic styling of the v2 and prefer it over the v3. I've tried both on too.

I think the Tachy in the chapter ring is a lovely addition, but all the shiny dials and detail makes it little on the gaudy side. Although I didn't think that when seeing it in front of me.

So, it's out of the 16 and the 1887 v2 with the latter being my preference. The problem I have is that I'm not buying on the high street and am instead getting it through my brother's employer that has a close relationship with TAG... and as such provides a super discount. They may be supplied direct from the manufacturer, so I'm not sure if they'll be able to obtain any V2s if all they're now making is V3s. 

We'll have to see.


----------



## GregW (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Pablo1

In a similar position, for a few years now its all been about the cal 16 and now this damn 1887 appears on the scene! As mentioned I posted up pic of new solid case back for the cal 16 being introduced in the next month which may or may not affect your decision.

My personal pick in the 1887 range is V3 black dial, yet I am still drawn to the cal 16 sapphire case back. Nice that u can get a discount, will be interested to see what u decide.

Greg


----------



## seale_navy (Jul 15, 2011)

I think u should go for the 1887 movement. I am not too familiar with the v2 or the v3 but I like the plain white dial of the carrera 1887, very classic and elegant look though.

I do admit the cal 16 looks stunning, but as someone mentioned in this thread almost every swiss made watch with chronograph function uses the valjoux 7750 movement.The 1887 is not mass produced hence as someone who appreciate movement , I find that very appealing.


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

After another trip to a local jeweller I've decided on the CV2010 Calibre 16. The v3 1887 is just a little too bling for my liking and I prefer the slightly sportier look for day-to-day use.

Thanks for the info about the Fangio case back. I have a wait until the end of next week to be able to place an order as the person who manages it is on holiday, but when I do I'll be asking that it's the sapphire-backed version!

Obligatory wrist photos will follow, I expect in a few weeks. Thanks all for your input


----------



## GregW (Jan 8, 2011)

Pablo1 said:


> After another trip to a local jeweller I've decided on the CV2010 Calibre 16. The v3 1887 is just a little too bling for my liking and I prefer the slightly sportier look for day-to-day use.


Starting to think similar, and yes, post up some pics |>


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you been looking for some time Greg? What's holding you back?


----------



## GregW (Jan 8, 2011)

It's going to be a graduation present in 3 months time, and for a few years now it's the cal 16 I always go back to after looking at all types of auto watches. I saw a v3 black dial in bracelet for the first time yesterday and much prefer it in the leather band however don't want a leather band so it's looking like the cal 16 is a winner here.

I am this close......


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

So unfortunately the only CV2010 I'm able to get is the one with Fangio's face on it... they don't have any of the clear backed models available. I'll probably go ahead anyway as it's not something that makes a massive difference, but it was certainly a personal preference. I just wanted to see that movement working away!

Out of curiosity, would it be possible to replace the Fangio back for a sapphire back?


----------



## GregW (Jan 8, 2011)

Pablo1 said:


> Out of curiosity, would it be possible to replace the Fangio back for a sapphire back?


I guess it could be done, but maybe there is not much spit and polish to the movement as its not on display? I think you be better off sourcing a really well looked after second hand one if your really set on a clear caseback.

If not, go for the new and enjoy! good luck with your eventual purchase


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as I know, the watch comes from TAG directly. I've placed an order and will be happy with a Fangio, but I've asked for them to try and get me an exhibition-backed model. You never know - there may be one available.

So, order made and I'm super happy... whatever eventually arrives.


----------



## JuanSinmiedo (Jun 25, 2009)

If the comparison is purely design, I prefer the 1887.

If the choice is based strictly on the quality of movement, the choice is 1887.

Is clear to me, no?

Thisone...









Still, the Calibre 16 is an excellent choice.

Regards.


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

My watch has arrived! Though not to me :-( It was ordered through my brother's employer and came direct from LVMH to him. I now have to wait almost 2 weeks before we can catch up, but it was worth it for the discount.

Despite not being the display back CV2010, I'm excited about getting this watch. I've not worn anything on my wrist for maybe 15 years and this will be my first high-quality timepiece. There aren't many photos of the new Fangio-backed CV2010 so I'll post some pictures when it finally gets here.


----------



## wgr73 (Aug 30, 2011)

Great choice. I love the Carrera 16 line!


----------



## GregW (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations and yes, post up some pics


----------



## anonymous1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, I'm in the SAME exact boat as you (if you want to search my other posts)

I really like the Calibre 5... simple elegant classic. But I wonder if it's too plain jane? Also great that it can be had in the $1300-$1800 range....

I also really like the 1887 and the Calibre 16 but these are more in the $2500-$4000 range. 

Decisions, decisions indeed!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

story:

On my flight back from Venice last night, I was queueing for passport control when I noticed a rather attractive girl in another line talking to a guy who was probably the boyfriend. I then noticed that while they were in conversation, the guy seemed to not actually be looking at her, instead his eyes were definitely being cast in my direction.
More correctly, he was staring at my watch.

As our position in our respective queues got closer, I made a point of checking out what he might've been wearing on his wrist and noticed a familiar bracelet and an even more familiar helium release valve position at 10-o-clock.
Yes, the BF was wearing an Omega SMP.


So, TAG Heuer Carrera 1887 V2, so pretty even Omega SMP owners can't keep their eyes off it.


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

As promised, here are some photos of my new CV2010-4... it doesn't have the display back, which is a shame, but I'm delighted with the watch.

Apologies for the poor iphone photos:


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

that may just well be the first Fangio back Carrera on the boards.
congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Pablo1 (Aug 15, 2011)

drunken monkey said:


> that may just well be the first Fangio back Carrera on the boards.
> congrats on the purchase.


I think it is. I searched high and low for photos of this model, but couldn't find any. I also wasn't able to see the Fangio backed CV2010 in the flesh before purchasing, as local ADs only had CV2010-3s. I had to get mine direct from LVMH and they could only give me a CV2010-4, so I wasn't sure what'd it'd be like in the flesh. The quality of the case back is exceptional.

There have been some promo shots in another thread (link below) showing the Fangio case back, but they show the 1887 pushers. The CV2010-4 actually has the same pushers as the previous model and not those on the 1887.

See post #20, https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/carrera-changing-sapphire-back-etched-picture-fangio-573876.html


----------

